# Missing Kayaker on Gold Coast



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

Radio interview of coppers said they think alcohol was involved and they are hoping to find him alive but not banking on it.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

The suggestion he"s Irish could explain the fact that people couldnt understand what he was saying because he was so drunk. Someone speaking with a thick Irish accent could sound drunk ;-)


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

Barrabundy said:


> The suggestion he"s Irish could explain the fact that people couldnt understand what he was saying because he was so drunk. Someone speaking with a thick Irish accent could sound drunk ;-)


or be drunk
or as bright as someone who is drunk.......(oops, not pc)


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

liam8227 said:


> Gee from what I hear the bloke was pretty drunk. At this time of year it would be hard to tell whether he had pinched the Kayak and gone for a paddle or was the owner and skylarking. Either way he could have gotten out and be safely home. There was a suggestion somewhere that he was an Irish fellow. Might be a tourist and unaware that there is an ongoing search for him.





Barrabundy said:


> The suggestion he"s Irish could explain the fact that people couldnt understand what he was saying because he was so drunk. Someone speaking with a thick Irish accent could sound drunk





mudpat said:


> or be drunk
> or as bright as someone who is drunk.......(oops, not pc)


huh
all sounds about right
ignorant paddy who goes over to oz for his big year, gets drunk, falls out of kayak and drowns
more common than you'd think
there was the one who dived into a river and broke his back a number of years ago
then tried to sue the local authority to the extent of having the australian high court come to Ireland to hear the case
and he lost (good)

one fell off a 5th floor balcony in Portugal last week
YDS (young drunk stupid)

we see a lot of it

they find him yet?
isn't this where theyhave a lot of bull shark problems?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

anselmo said:


> they find him yet?
> isn't this where theyhave a lot of bull shark problems?


No, there are no problems with bull sharks. They are thriving. There are tens of thousands of them in canals, creeks and rivers, up to 6 ' long, and up to 50 km from the estuary, into almost fresh water.

trev


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

kayakone said:


> up to 50 km from the estuary, into almost fresh water


Small correction:

Well into the fresh water


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

I heard that'd they'd used some sounder type thing to look for him, they found bullies up to *Four* and a half metres long! Apparenty the guy drowned and a shark cleaned up.


----------

